
Tony - smacktoward
http://davidsimon.com/tony/
======
walterbell
_> It wasn’t love of food that led Bourdain to the embrace of a shared human
experience, of a world merely hiding its great commonalities behind vast and
obvious culinary variations. It was the other way around. Tony was intensely
political, a man always aware of those at the margins, or those for whom
wealth or status always avoided

> He knew everything ... I don’t mean he knew everything about food or cuisine
> or travel or even world culture. I mean that for having come up in kitchens,
> without the formality of any higher education, Tony Bourdain was simply an
> autodidact. He read voraciously and widely. He read things that were
> relevant to his work and he read things because he simply wanted to know
> everything a man could possibly know about a given subject. I don’t mean he
> read the canon for literature and enough non-fiction to be current or
> relevant at parties, I mean he read the obscure, often turgid stuff that
> academics wade into when they want to know the last fucking detail about
> something. As he was about so many things, he was obsessive about what could
> be learned and known._

Thank you to the essay author and HN submitter.

